# Red tags on over 1000 Alum Creek saugeye



## arley ketchin (Oct 25, 2011)

I fished Alum today and I talked to ODNR reps netting saugeye and muskie. They asked me to spread the word regarding the tagging program they have started.
They have red tagged over 1000 saugeye and have placed radio devices into saugeye over 4 or so pounds. Also, they are tracking the Muskie they net.
They are concerned that Alum is not producing trophy saugeye want to know if saugeye and muskie are leaving the lake.
So, if you catch a tagged saugeye please call the number on the tag. They will ask and record the data you supply.
I told them I was going to make a citizen arrest because their boat had an over the limit saugeye catch. Thankfully they took that comment well. Lol.
They were really good guys doing their best to make Alum Creek an even better place to catch saugeye and muskie.

I took a picture of the 5 lb + saugeye they placed a radio in.
If i can get some help i will post it.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL. This is unreal. BIG saugeye and Muskie are ABSOLUTELY leaving the lake. They've been tagging muskie for a couple years now.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

It doesn't take a genius to figure out they are leaving lake , just ask the guys fishing below the damn. Same deal with Griggs and Oshay.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

They realize fish go out the dam in all the lakes. Some more then others. I believe it's why they stopped stocking deleware.
They want to know a percentage. I'm gonna guess it's a small percent in an average year. The years that hurt are the years it's taken down more then normal. And another factor is when are they releasing water. Dead of winter/hea5 of summer not a big deal not to many fish up on that shallow flat. Spring/fall and it can be a disaster for the lake. 
Let's hope the ones they tag stay put,and keep encouraging the stocking of both into alum....


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

So are you saying that no one keeps any Muskies and they all go over the dam?


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Do they want you to release the fish with the tag and call them with the info or keep the fish and call them with info?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> It doesn't take a genius to figure out they are leaving lake , just ask the guys fishing below the damn. Same deal with Griggs and Oshay.


I think the question is when are they leaving and under what conditions. Back in the day Alum had a solid population of Trophy Saugeye. I think they're trying to figure out why that is no longer the case, because something's changed. Much more to it then you would think.

Study is long overdue.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> I think the question is when are they leaving and under what conditions. There's actually much more to it then you think.
> 
> Back in the day Alum had a solid population of Trophy Saugeye. I think they're trying to figure out why that is no longer the case, because something's changed.
> 
> Study is long overdue.


The army corps was asked to do something about fish loss and they demanded data. I believe that's where this is coming from and iirc they want something like 10 years worth of data. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Saugeye can't be the only fish suffering loss of numbers. Seems like Crappie are sparse as well. The past 3 years have been steadily declining, that or I'm getting bad...


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

I remember hearing from the fishing expo that saugeye don't have a very long life span and with all the fishing pressure on saugeye that it's rare to see them towards the 10lber range. Any truth to this ?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

troy get that number on speed dial.. i dont catch any over 4lbs at alum.... lol


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

They use to stock eyes in lake Logan but I don't believe they have done that in a long time because most went over the dam during early spring rains.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snyd said:


> They use to stock eyes in lake Logan but I don't believe they have done that in a long time because most went over the dam during early spring rains.


They actually went over the dam at Lake Logan during the fall draw down. It's what happens when they draw the lake down so low you can practically walk across it by the beach area. 
Said they drew it down that far every year trying to kill out the vegetation that was choking out the most upper shallow end. Fortunately, the last couple years, it hasn't been drawn down near as far. Hoping some of the little cigars that are left can have a chance to stay in the lake and grow.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I was told by the survey guys I talked to that they want you to treat a tagged fish like any other. That is to say if you would have harvested go ahead and do so. They said they want to know what is being done with fish that are caught so giving them preferential treatment does no good. I have released 6 from the November tagging and kept one 4 pounder that I didn't see the tag in in the dark. It's interesting to note that they said the fish don't seem to move much and many are caught were they are tagged. It seems to show how they school this time of year for instance I caught 3 in one night seeming to indicate that the school they were shocking was still running together. That will all change when the spread out in the next couple of weeks. Last I talked to them they had not shocked up any 6+ which made me feel better that I hadn't caught any lately much over that . Fishing pressure due to buckeye, dam flow and fry stocking are all factors to why that lake isn't near what it used to be. Hopefully with this new data they can fix some of that. Indian and some southern lakes have the trophys alum is just rebuilding now from what it lost 4-5 years back.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> I think the question is when are they leaving and under what conditions. Back in the day Alum had a solid population of Trophy Saugeye. I think they're trying to figure out why that is no longer the case, because something's changed. Much more to it then you would think.
> 
> Study is long overdue.


maybe less shad...bait??? just thinking outloud


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Maybe quit pulling it down so far in the fall to add more docks for the over sized compensator boats at the marina !!!
I'm very appreciative of the research the ODNR is doing out there & hope it helps in some way. Dealing with the ACOE must be a real pain ; I've heard the same thing about them several times in the past. However, primary purpose of all these reservoirs is flood control, with recreation after that. The data better be convincing.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

You said it t-180 they have killed all of the grass. Back in the day Alum had a substantial amount of shallow grass in the south end. Fish hung out on the deeper grass edges.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Snyd said:


> They use to stock eyes in lake Logan but I don't believe they have done that in a long time because most went over the dam during early spring rains.


 This is stated a few times every year it seems. This has been looked into and is not true. They still stock Logan. Every single year. Haven't ever stopped. Not sure where this belief came from but it is just not the case. They are still in there.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> This is stated a few times every year it seems. This has been looked into and is not true. They still stock Logan. Every single year. Haven't ever stopped. Not sure where this belief came from but it is just not the case. They are still in there.


Indeed they are still there, indeed they do stock it every year. The biggest problem IMO is not having a 15" limit. I see a lot of people keeping them at 10". This just drives me crazy!! Keep some of the over populated 9" crappie and you will fill the freezer faster. It is my home lake and I struggle to catch decent saugeye. Lots of 8-11" every year. Don't know where they go once they are 15-23". Wish they still stocked Burr Oak. Now that was a fun saugeye lake. About like a "little alum".


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

So the fish are either going to the frying pan, dying naturally, eaten by predators or washed downstream? I wonder of the water going through the dam, what is the percentage of water going over the top vs through the pipe? I have only started fishing Alum the last few years and never remember it coming over the top, except for a minor amount.
It would be interesting if they can put some sort of strainer on that discharge pipe to allow the water to go through and ithe strainer has a device that spits the fish out the side to a holding pen where some data could be collected. 

Also, what is the size of stocked saugeye? How many are estimated to become eaten by larger fish?
Ski


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

IMO, there is no doubt that Lake Logan still has a few Saugeye in it. But without a doubt, it is not near the saugeye fishery it once was. And yes, ODNR may have skipped a few yrs. stocking it here and there. But they've never stopped stocking it.
Logan used to be one of the best saugeye fisheries in the state. And there's been long history of heavy, and sometimes heated disputed reasons for its steadily decline and lack of production of decent Saugeye. 
Want to strike up a conversation...just bring the topic of the decline of saugeye fishing at the lake and the amount they dropped the lake for about 10years or so for winter pool to someone that have lived on the lake for 20+ years and just sit back and listen. You're sure to get an ear full.
The response will be one of two sides:
The side from people that actually saugeye fished the lake and know what the lake once produced will argue that the excessive draw down over the years to try to control the vegetation has ultimately created the lack of eyes. 
The folks that don't fish that live there that actually did the complaining of the vegetation will adamantly tell you that the draw down has nothing to do with the lack of eyes. 

One thing for sure, something happened cause Logan is nowhere near the eye fishery it used to be. Another thing for certain is the lake for many years had a great reputation for eyes...until the excessive draw downs for vegetation control started. 

For about the last three years, ODNR has not drained the lake down near as far and they have stocked it. Hopefully in the next few years the lake will start producing well again.
But rest assured, the heated battle continues. There are some residents(a couple I know personally)on the lake that are not happy cause of the weed population and are fighting tooth and nail to re-instate the excessive draining. 
I just hope ODNR keeps drawing down at the rate they have the last few years so we can see if in fact the excessive draw down is hurting the eye population.

I don't know about Alum...or how much they draw it down. But I think it's a good thing they track these fish to see where they actually go. The answers may settle long term disputes on the affects of fish during excessive draw downs throughout our states lakes and give ODNR better insight for customizing draw downs for different lakes.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ski said:


> So the fish are either going to the frying pan, dying naturally, eaten by predators or washed downstream? I wonder of the water going through the dam, what is the percentage of water going over the top vs through the pipe? I have only started fishing Alum the last few years and never remember it coming over the top, except for a minor amount.
> It would be interesting if they can put some sort of strainer on that discharge pipe to allow the water to go through and ithe strainer has a device that spits the fish out the side to a holding pen where some data could be collected.
> 
> Also, what is the size of stocked saugeye? How many are estimated to become eaten by larger fish?
> Ski


Don't know about the eyes stocked at AC but I believe the ones stocked at Logan are usually in the 2-3" size.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I just moved to the Westerville area, and Alum Creek (the creek, not the lake) is literally across the street from my place. Can wait for things to get warmer and start fishing it!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong. But I'm almost certain they have switched from fingerlings to now stocking fry?
They just try to put more in to cominsate for loss....
I'll tell ya what though. After seeing buckeye in its prime a few years ago,an getting a taste of Indian the last couple years. An the numbers all these other lakes put up. I'm 100% confident they will get it right....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong. But I'm almost certain they have switched from fingerlings to now stocking fry?
> They just try to put more in to cominsate for loss....
> I'll tell ya what though. After seeing buckeye in its prime a few years ago,an getting a taste of Indian the last couple years. An the numbers all these other lakes put up. I'm 100% confident they will get it right....


Talked to an ODNR guy at Hoover in either 2009 or 2010 and he told me that they had been turning mostly fry loose in lakes holding their own with eyes since about 2007 as a study project to see what percentage would make it over the fingerlings they had stocked in the past. Didn't say how long the study was going to be. But he did say that they knew the percentage of fry wouldn't make it as well as the fingerlings and that lakes already down on eye numbers were still getting a percentage of fingerlings mixed in with the fry. He didn't comment on what was being turned loose in specific lakes.
Don't know for certain the results of that study was or if it's ongoing.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This started with musky about 3 years ago. It's true that the Army Coros wants 10 years worth of data to consider any adjustments to the dam.

Part of this came out of MANY die hard musky anglers disgusted with the dump that occurred in 2010. Gates were wide open for just over 2 weeks. Guys we're snagging musky in the spillway for months. ODNR finally took action and rescued 140 musky and returned them to the lake. IMO the ODNR could have been a lot more intuitive here. I'd guess conservatively, had they started the rescue effort at least 1 month sooner they would have been shocked by the numbers!! 

Lastly, other places have had a similar problem, and a barrier was put in place. This has solved the problem and produced a world class fishery without disruption to the function of the dam.


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

This is what the nets and signs that say "wildlife" are for?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The ridiculous amount of boat traffic on Alum probably doesn't help the Saugeye bite. A FEW Muskie going out the spillway into creek is a GOOD thing. They seem to be doing well in the creek and the Scioto River with possible natural reproduction taking place...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

When talking to one of the ODN guys about 7 years ago I asked him about the eyes in lake Logan and that is what he told me. He said that most were going over the dam and they were looking into if they should continue stocking it or not. I used to fish it several years ago a lot and have caught a few nice ones and have always heard and seen some nice ones being caught. I haven't heard of the big girls being caught lately so that is why I thought that they might have stopped the stocking.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> This started with musky about 3 years ago. It's true that the Army Coros wants 10 years worth of data to consider any adjustments to the dam.
> 
> Part of this came out of MANY die hard musky anglers disgusted with the dump that occurred in 2010. Gates were wide open for just over 2 weeks. Guys we're snagging musky in the spillway for months. ODNR finally took action and rescued 140 musky and returned them to the lake. IMO the ODNR could have been a lot more intuitive here. I'd guess conservatively, had they started the rescue effort at least 1 month sooner they would have been shocked by the numbers!!
> 
> Lastly, other places have had a similar problem, and a barrier was put in place. This has solved the problem and produced a world class fishery without disruption to the function of the dam.





Fisherman 3234 said:


> The ridiculous amount of boat traffic on Alum probably doesn't help the Saugeye bite. A FEW Muskie going out the spillway into creek is a GOOD thing. They seem to be doing well in the creek and the Scioto River with possible natural reproduction taking place...


Yea, that 2010 dump resulted in a seriously, seriously healthy Muskie Population in the Scioto. I know any number of guys who target them successfully on the regular. There's some Monster Fish down there (50"+), and with the amount of rough fish for them to gorge on they're only going to get bigger. 

In regards to reproduction in the Scioto; yes, 100% Guaranteed. There's just too solid of a Population for reproduction not to be taking place.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Double.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Talked to an ODNR guy at Hoover in either 2009 or 2010 and he told me that they had been turning mostly fry loose in lakes holding their own with eyes since about 2007 as a study project to see what percentage would make it over the fingerlings they had stocked in the past. Didn't say how long the study was going to be. But he did say that they knew the percentage of fry wouldn't make it as well as the fingerlings and that lakes already down on eye numbers were still getting a percentage of fingerlings mixed in with the fry. He didn't comment on what was being turned loose in specific lakes.
> Don't know for certain the results of that study was or if it's ongoing.


Alum was the primary lake the DNR was toying with when it came to Fry vs. Fingerlings.

IMO that study, combined with several massive releases in 2010-2011 really killed that lake.

That said we're finally starting to see some quality (20"+) Eyes up there again. For a number of years there they were eerily non-existent.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Alum creek stockings


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Lake Logan stockings


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Interesting how when stocking Alum with fry it is 3 million more than fingerlings. That is a lot of fish. Must figure the survival rate is up and the loss out of the dam is cut way down with fingerlings.

Also interesting how logan was getting around 30,000 fingerlings then moving up to getting about 60,000 and in '14 and '15 getting 100,000 and 80,000. Guess that is why the last 2 years the 9-12" fish were more plentiful. But still not enough to keep me from driving the 80min to Alum vs the 12min to logan.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

keithjpoole said:


> Alum creek stockings


Good stuff. Thanks. Where did you find this?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Good stuff. Thanks. Where did you find this?


Never mind...found it.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

The info is in a book they sell at Walmart. Southern ohio connection.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

these both came from logan last year So logan still has some nice eyes in the lake. But with that being said the first fish was pulled below the damn, during the fall draw. i have been fishing logan for 4 years before catching fish of this size. i believe the lake is to over populated with crappies. i mean Way to populated. the panfish are stunted in that lake. the heavy draw downs that were happening had pushed a good number of fish below but i dont believe thats the true issue i think its over population of crappies sucking up fry soon as they hit the water. i think there needs to be a crappie slaying that needs to occur. you can go to that lake an on a easy day catch 100-150 crappies they just are all 6-7 inchs with large stunted eyeballs


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> View attachment 232968
> View attachment 232969
> these both came from logan last year So logan still has some nice eyes in the lake. But with that being said the first fish was pulled below the damn, during the fall draw. i have been fishing logan for 4 years before catching fish of this size. i believe the lake is to over populated with crappies. i mean Way to populated. the panfish are stunted in that lake. the heavy draw downs that were happening had pushed a good number of fish below but i dont believe thats the true issue i think its over population of crappies sucking up fry soon as they hit the water. i think there needs to be a crappie slaying that needs to occur. you can go to that lake an on a easy day catch 100-150 crappies they just are all 6-7 inchs with large stunted eyeballs


Those are nice eyes for sure...and yes there are a few nice eyes left in there. But you should have fished LL 10-15 yrs. ago before the excessive draw downs started. Rather than you catching those two excellent eyes in a years time, you would have possiblytaken those eyes in one or two trips. 
And, IMO, you are correct about the crazy crappie situation at LL. Just no size to them.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

KeithjPoole - Thanks for the info - Wish it was you - Awesome Pic of the eyes.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

ski said:


> So the fish are either going to the frying pan, dying naturally, eaten by predators or washed downstream? I wonder of the water going through the dam, what is the percentage of water going over the top vs through the pipe? I have only started fishing Alum the last few years and never remember it coming over the top, except for a minor amount.
> It would be interesting if they can put some sort of strainer on that discharge pipe to allow the water to go through and ithe strainer has a device that spits the fish out the side to a holding pen where some data could be collected.
> 
> Also, what is the size of stocked saugeye? How many are estimated to become eaten by larger fish?
> Ski


They open the gates wide when there's a lot of rain. It happens a lot. I catch large saugeye and muskie in the spillway regularly and I'm just one guy.


----------



## bikerman67 (Apr 12, 2004)

last year had 2 be my worst year of fishing at alum creek. nothing else you used to be able to get a white bass or 2 above 15".normally fish for large and smallmouth bass, but caught very few last year, not to mention no saugeye or musky's


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

I think most larger fish in Alum go over the dam in very high water. Some do come through the pipe. I was told by Army Corps that the pipe outlet has 2" X 4" openings on the lake side and pulls from several directions.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't believe there is just one issue. We all know the dam is a problem, but I personally point at fry stocking. It may work just fine at Indian where there is miles of cover but alum is just now getting weeds back. If you have ever seen a bunch of smallmouth or white bass on a baitball in open water you know it won't work. That's not to mention crappie and musky and everything else. 3 million is nothing in the fry world. Alum and Hoover have been overall down hill ever since they started it. Fixing the dam issues will help but you might as well kiss the scioto fishery goodbye if they do. It's already obviously much worse and it will be nonexistent.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

I have an idea ... If we want more eyes to catch in central Ohio lakes we need to sneak over to Troy's house in the middle of the night and let the air out of his tires!


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't think that is necessary anymore, you see i finally saw the chosen one the other night. Until recently I was sure he was only fog or mist, some delusion or figment of a crafty writer who aspired to be an exceptional angler. He was below a dam in a location i have never seen anyone fish without waders, and I wondered how he was able to be angling and almost hovering high above the water where there was nowhere to stand? Was he standing on a ladder the way they flycast for lohontan cutthroats out west? I slowly crept down to observe him angling. To my surprise he was throwing a Joshy and a Jerk at the same time, he called it the Jershy technique. And here is where it gets weird, neither bait had hooks! He claimed he could "will" the saugeye toward him after the bite with a slow retrieve. Once he touched their tail they were "allowed" to leave. Then after a few minutes of me watching he vanished just like Saint Nick. His white bucket was all but empty, far as I could tell it contained only knowledge. Hookless C/R my friends, hookless C/R . The greatest challenge of all, the Jershy technique...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

mikeiss said:


> I don't think that is necessary anymore, you see i finally saw the chosen one the other night. Until recently I was sure he was only fog or mist, some delusion or figment of a crafty writer who aspired to be an exceptional angler. He was below a dam in a location i have never seen anyone fish without waders, and I wondered how he was able to be angling and almost hovering high above the water where there was nowhere to stand? Was he standing on a ladder the way they flycast for lohontan cutthroats out west? I slowly crept down to observe him angling. To my surprise he was throwing a Joshy and a Jerk at the same time, he called it the Jershy technique. And here is where it gets weird, neither bait had hooks! He claimed he could will the saugeye toward him after the bite with a slow retrieve. Once he touched their tail they were "allowed" to leave. Then after a few minutes of me watching he vanished just like Saint Nick. His white bucket was all but empty, far as I could tell it contained only knowledge. Hookless C/R my friends, hookless C/R . The greatest challenge of all, the Jershy technique...


Shouldn't you be out looking for mushrooms? 

Or maybe that's the issue... You're finding the wrong mushrooms? Or the right ones depending on how you look at it...


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

Beaver if you go to the river of natal walleye beginnings , take a blindfold and earplugs. You will "see" the fish much better.


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

One time I asked Troy how many saugeye he caught below the dam. He replied, "all of them".
He did not crack a smile. This I believe is why he must move around so often.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Better numbers ? Raise the size limit and lower the bag limit.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

There is alot that go down river if they survive it


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Back in the day, circa '10 I used to be able to hook a limit a lot of times whenever they were flowing water. I don't mean catching them, I mean they come floating down with their gills ripped out and I would stick a vibe in their mouth and have dinner. I haven't seen that in a couple years which tells me something has changed. Either they have fixed something with the way they released water or there are less eyes in the lake. That's how I see it.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Mikeiss you have broken the promise of seeing my technique I guess I will have to start showing up way north now to deplete the spot..


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

fastwater said:


> They actually went over the dam at Lake Logan during the fall draw down. It's what happens when they draw the lake down so low you can practically walk across it by the beach area.
> Said they drew it down that far every year trying to kill out the vegetation that was choking out the most upper shallow end. Fortunately, the last couple years, it hasn't been drawn down near as far. Hoping some of the little cigars that are left can have a chance to stay in the lake and grow.


When they release water from lake logan they open agate at the bottom of the dam.The water drops below top of the dam.I have seen fish go over the dam only after an extended rain.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

willy heft said:


> When they release water from lake logan they open agate at the bottom of the dam.The water drops below top of the dam.I have seen fish go over the dam only after an extended rain.


You are correct willy and thank you. My post should have read 'out of' the dam.


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

You know why they had to tag 1000 eyes at Alum? 
Because slim caught the first 1000. It's true I was there last nite and caught nothing. 2 others guys were there and left. I asked how they did and they said sensei slim caught them all.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes but the radio ones as I catch them I operate on them and then let the fish go,then I catch another one of different size and implant it in the fish and release it. So when checked or recaught they are now in 17" fish instead.lol  gotta mess with the study guys when you can.

Also was wondering why ODNR study vehicles were driving by my house every night or morning after I fished alum.. tracking device.lol


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

crittergitter said:


> This started with musky about 3 years ago. It's true that the Army Coros wants 10 years worth of data to consider any adjustments to the dam.
> 
> Part of this came out of MANY die hard musky anglers disgusted with the dump that occurred in 2010. Gates were wide open for just over 2 weeks. Guys we're snagging musky in the spillway for months. ODNR finally took action and rescued 140 musky and returned them to the lake. IMO the ODNR could have been a lot more intuitive here. I'd guess conservatively, had they started the rescue effort at least 1 month sooner they would have been shocked by the numbers!!
> 
> Lastly, other places have had a similar problem, and a barrier was put in place. This has solved the problem and produced a world class fishery without disruption to the function of the dam.


What is the barrier?


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> The ridiculous amount of boat traffic on Alum probably doesn't help the Saugeye bite. A FEW Muskie going out the spillway into creek is a GOOD thing. They seem to be doing well in the creek and the Scioto River with possible natural reproduction taking place...


It's not a few.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

gumbygold said:


> What is the barrier?


For the specific example that I know of, it is Lake Kinkaid. I believe they use a chain link fence.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

crittergitter said:


> For the specific example that I know of, it is Lake Kinkaid. I believe they use a chain link fence.


I wonder if they have a lot of maintenance clearing debris from the fence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I couldn't find any information on maintenance of the dam. However, I find it interesting that the problem was discovered in 1996 and by 1998 they had a barrier in place. lol

Here in Ohio, we have to have a 10 year study before we can do anything about it. Of course we do.


----------



## winewomenwalleye (Sep 27, 2014)

arley ketchin said:


> I fished Alum today and I talked to ODNR reps netting saugeye and muskie. They asked me to spread the word regarding the tagging program they have started.
> They have red tagged over 1000 saugeye and have placed radio devices into saugeye over 4 or so pounds. Also, they are tracking the Muskie they net.
> 
> I was driving around Alum yesterday checking out the lake as I have never been there before. I cam across the ODNR and their set-up for muskie and segue tagging. Nice guys, we chatted a little bit and before we left I saw the boat bring in 4 muskie. All nice fish probably 12-20 lbers. I watched them measure the first fish, flip him upside done on a sort of "v-shaped fish gurney" and make a small incision and insert what I would assume is a radio transmitter and then they put in a few stitches and he was back in the tub, soon to be release. All through the surgery he had his oxygen mask on, a hose shooting water into his mouth haha.
> ...


----------



## winewomenwalleye (Sep 27, 2014)

I think I messed up my previous post in the response. Here it is again.

I was driving around Alum yesterday checking out the lake as I have never been there before. I cam across the ODNR and their set-up for muskie and segue tagging. Nice guys, we chatted a little bit and before we left I saw the boat bring in 4 muskie. All nice fish probably 12-20 lbers. I watched them measure the first fish, flip him upside done on a sort of "v-shaped fish gurney" and make a small incision and insert what I would assume is a radio transmitter and then they put in a few stitches and he was back in the tub, soon to be release. All through the surgery he had his oxygen mask on, a hose shooting water into his mouth haha.

I got a pic of one of the muskies, but didn't wanna bug the guys too much more as they were working. Also through in a pic of the spillway for good measure. The lake overall is still pretty low.


----------

